# Hunting pack



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=29736445&cat=225&lpid=
Check out my add for an eberlestock blue widow. 
Let me know you found it here for a discount


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sold


----------

